# Need your help on the ".1" edition of my book, Show Networks and Control Systems



## JohnHuntington (Jun 10, 2017)

This summer, I am doing a ".1" update of my book, _Show Networks and Control Systems_. I'm not anticipating adding any new chapters, I'm just planning on updating anything that's out of date, fixing typos, replacing photos, putting things into an updated context, etc. If you have a correction, suggestion, or addition for the update, please fill out the form linked below. 

If I implement your correction/suggestion/etc, I will send you an 8 x 10 photo of your choice from my website www.johnhuntington.photography. Everyone who submits will be entered into a drawing for a copy of the updated print edition when it comes out (anticipated Fall, 2017).

Please check the errata page before submitting: http://controlgeek.net/book-errata/

The form closes on the summer solstice: June 21 2017 at 12:24 am NYC time.

Details here: http://controlgeek.net/blog/2017/6/...ystems-book-v11-update-suggestionscorrections

Thanks!

John


----------

